
Next-Gen Devs - bluemooner
https://why.degree/next-gen-devs/
======
bluemooner
I actually had a Raspberry Pi 3 Model B laying around for months until I
decided to finally do something with it. I guess I was never into hardware
that much and I could not think of an interesting software project that I
could pick up.

